# J1 visa opportunities



## G.Mac. (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a Brazilian national who has lived in a number of countries throughout my life; I am just about to leave the UK where I have been for the past five years where I studied and then worked, but have not been able to get my work visa extended through my employer which is a shame.

As it is, because of my parents work I will now be going to Poland; my mother is in the process of applying for Portuguese citizenship which will make me eligible for it too and then be able to work in the EU without any issues.

However I have been curious about any J1 visa working opportunities available in the US; I have had done some brief research on the state.gov official website and it looks like something I would definitely be keen on experiencing.

My education is I have a Bachelor of Science in Marketing from a UK university and have just under two years experience at a US financial services at their offices in Manchester. I am interested in work within financial services but also have an interest in professional services/consulting as a goal for career progression.

For anyone who might know, how realistic an option would it be to get an internship or short-term exchange program to the US on a J1 visa with a sponsor (two examples I saw on the state.gov site were Deloitte and PwC).

Thanks in advance.


----------

